# C5 or C6



## vegitausa (May 10, 2007)

I was checking out these C5 and C6 rims on lmpperformance.com, I looked at the 17's and 18's and was wondering which ones would be better fits for my 04 Goat.

http://www.lmperformance.com/3004/1.html

http://www.lmperformance.com/15801/1.html

http://www.lmperformance.com/16406/1.html


----------



## Questor (Nov 27, 2004)

The C6 look more interesting to me.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Can you get any of these in the GTO offset and lug pattern?
They are listed as " Home > Camaro/Firebird LS1 98-02 > Wheels >:

Larry


----------

